

Your Luck Surface Area - jasonshen
http://www.jasonshen.com/2011/blogging-luck-surface-area/

======
unignorant
This is a great point, and one of the many reasons I have a blog. I'm always
left rather bemused when I do a google search for someone and come up with
nothing. If the person had put up a blog (or really, I suppose, a public web
presence of any kind), then we might have mutually benefitted from an
interaction.

It's the same reason I share all of my (non-proprietary) code on github, even
the "useless" stuff. You just never know what might serve as the focal point
of a valuable connection.

